# Clock on computer keeps getting time wrong!



## ndp (5 Mar 2007)

Every day I correct the time on the clock on my computer, but the next day, it is always wrong again (about 5 minutes slow)! What is going on?!

My computer is linked to a network in work and I am wondering is it picking up the time from the clock on the network server?  I have tried looking in the Control Panel to see if I can find any setttings that link the time to the time on the network server, but can't find anything.

My computer runs Windows XP Professional and the usual Microsoft Office programmes - nothing fancy.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Berni (5 Mar 2007)

If you have a look at the services panel (under Settings > Control Panel > Administrative Tools) there is a Windows Time service. 
Stopping it may help you.


----------



## davidoco (5 Mar 2007)

double click on the clock in the bottom right hand corner of task bar.  See third tab on dialog box that opens.  You may be syncing with some world clock over the internet


----------



## Lauren (5 Mar 2007)

Might be picking up a server time when you run the login script or something...Ask your IT guys


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

Open a _DOS _box (_Start -> Run -> cmd_) and then type

```
net time /querysntp
```
 and see what it tells you about what time server (if any) it is synchronizing with.

If your _PC _is not synchronizing with a time server then your clock may be slowing due the motherboard battery that retains such details starting to run down. See here.

Your system support people really should be the first port of call as mentioned above.


----------



## jhegarty (5 Mar 2007)

Or you could have some of that time sync spyware stuff installed....


----------



## A_b (5 Mar 2007)

might be battery in your pc. Do u have it dept?


----------



## ndp (6 Mar 2007)

Berni said:


> If you have a look at the services panel (under Settings > Control Panel > Administrative Tools) there is a Windows Time service.
> Stopping it may help you.



Well done Bernie! That did the trick.

Thanks for all the replies everyone.


----------

